# 12 Week Scan and no idea! -- Potty Shot Page 3.



## PubMissus

I have read and looked and looked and read and turned them upside down and I still haven't the foggiest about this nub thing or that skull thing!

Any guesses are very welcome! 

Anie xx

UPDATE: we find out on Friday morning with a private gender scan the day before our wedding!

Any last guesses?
 



Attached Files:







scan_12weeks_02_noname.jpg
File size: 238.5 KB
Views: 40









scan_12weeks_03_noname.jpg
File size: 242.8 KB
Views: 37


----------



## 6lilpigs

real jumbly down there but gonna guess girl for you :)


----------



## PubMissus

6lilpigs said:


> real jumbly down there but gonna guess girl for you :)

Haha, yeah, no cooperative in the slightest! Thank you for the guess!
I keep switching :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto not sure but leaning girl


----------



## PubMissus

Scanned them in incase anything was any clearer rather than shake handed photo..

We find out in 2 weeks, the day before our wedding day!

Our pub is divided! As are we!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4250.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13









IMG_4251.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_4252.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PubMissus

Off to find out on Friday morning!

We're getting married on Saturday, so thought it would be nice to be able to tell our families.

Any last guesses?

Gender experts predicted boy but have seen their predictions aren't the most reliable.

My inklings kept switching, but have been feeling quite girly for a while now.


----------



## Jessicahide

I will guess boy! xxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Guessing :pink:


----------



## PubMissus

Thanks ladies!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh wouldn't usually go against mummy's instinct but before you said that, I was guessing boy :blue:


----------



## PubMissus

EverythingXd said:


> Ooh wouldn't usually go against mummy's instinct but before you said that, I was guessing boy :blue:

Tbh, my instinct has changed so many times, I don't think I really have one, just led by everyone else! Haha!


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl guess for me


----------



## salamander91

Guessing boy :)


----------



## PubMissus

It's a girl!!

Beard hasn't stopped blubbing, so happy!


----------



## Jennifurball

Congratulations! x


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## katie12

many congratulations x


----------



## PubMissus

We got our dog to tell our wedding guests of our little girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## PubMissus

Next scan is looming and now I have that worry that it's wrong!

Potty shot attached. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kerrieann

Definitely girl!!


----------



## PubMissus

Kerrieann said:


> Definitely girl!!

Thank you! My OH has gone mad on pink bunnies and so she best still be a girl! Ack!


----------

